# List of desirable skiffs to rebuild



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Any tin boat
Mitchell (similar to Johnson)
Gheenoe or clone
McKee
Dixie
Whaler 15 - 17


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think I like the profile of the McKee and whaler boats - the tri hull style is not very attractive. I owned a 13 ' whaler (1976) and didn't like the way it handled in the Indian river (melbourne area)


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What do you mean by tin boat?? Aluminum hulls?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

yobata said:


> What do you mean by tin boat?? Aluminum hulls?


Yep, tin means aluminum.

Add Fibercraft and Ashcraft to that list.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

tin = foil = aluminum

Haha yeah, they are killer rigs. Not the sexiest, newest, or hottest trend but one of, if not the best all-around rigs. But I don't own one and probably never will 

Forgot about the Ashcraft boats! Similiar to Mitchell/Johnson/Etc.

A good bet bet is to set a budget and just start searching CL and thru Search Tempest for all boats in a specified $ range. For example, I found another Hobie for cheap that I may just pickup to snag some parts. And all I was searching was for "skiff" from $200 - $3,000.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks! I didn't know about search tempest. I've found 2 hobie power skiffs and an ashcraft (but a fiberglass model) today


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are many of these boats mentioned above that were cloned and we may be leaving off the list.

Once you find a hull you can make it anyway you want it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Willys
Challenger
Shipoke


----------



## jgetts378 (May 23, 2015)

I went out and found a older 16 mitchell 


And ended up with this


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

jgetts378 said:


> I went out and found a older 16 mitchell
> 
> 
> And ended up with this


More pictures , great looking skiff what motor are you going to use.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Jgetts, do you have pics of the build in progress?


----------



## jgetts378 (May 23, 2015)

yobata said:


> Jgetts, do you have pics of the build in progress?



Cusnooking ill be using a 50 hp Yamaha tiller, i still have to buy the tiller handle kit ... Yobata i had the folks at webb marine do the build ill post some more photos as soon as i recover them from my phone....


----------

